# grandview/bloodworms



## newtosalt (Jun 13, 2003)

*grandview/ bloodworms*

ive been to grandview several times in the last month,and i had to buy blood worms a couple of the times while there.what gives with these things they call blood worms?the diameter of my hooks are bigger than the worms.i usually buy the worms from popes bait in sandston,but they were out monday.thier bloodworms are as big as a pencil and are the same price.do all the piers buy from WILCOX?just wondering and wanted to vent.:--->


----------



## cookieman (Apr 7, 2002)

*place for bloodworms*

hey new,
When heading down that way do you go 64E? if so the 7-11
just off of the croaker exit has always had good bloodworms
when I stop there. The store is about 1/4 of a mile off the exit. They also carry frozen squid and shrimp and its cheaper than
pier prices. Just passing on what someone on the board gave to me a while back.


----------



## newtosalt (Jun 13, 2003)

thanks,i will give them a try next time .


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

It is generally best to aquire your bait away from the water before going to public piers. There are a couple of other places I would suggest. For just getting on and off the highway, get off at the lee Hall exit(just past Busch Gardens) there is a BP station on the corner of rt 143 and rt 238. The guy that gets the bait hand selects from Wilcox. Very Good worms. 
My favorite Bait shop is Grafton Fishing Supply but still easy to get too(hours like 7-6) East off 64 on to RT 105 then take a right onto 17 two blocks and on the right. Good bait over all. The Bloodworms from here have always been good and are not Wilcox marked. They have other good bait. And one other point they have a very good fish market in there. Now if you are rolling a 3 in the morning the 7-11 is probably your best bet. But if later in the Day I would check these shops.
Wilcox controls alot of the bait market in this area and places that have the delivered bait get the worst.


----------



## ropiv (Oct 7, 2002)

I know most of you aren't in/around the Richmond area - but for those of you who are -- There is a gas station / bait store called Tackle Express on Midlothian Turnpike. They have bloodworms for sell for $5 (regulars) and $6 (jumbo) per dozen. The regulars are better than any the piers sell, and the jumbos are great (not uncommon to find 5 - 6 inch worms). Also sell frozen squid, shimp, clam.


----------



## REEL MAN (Aug 31, 2002)

*GRANDVIEW/ BLOODWORMS*

IF I WERE YOU , I'D SAVE SOME MONEY AND JUST BUY NIGHTCRAWLERS. I USE THEM AT GRANDVIEW AND THEY WILL CATCH FISH!!!!!I USED THEM 2 WEEKS AGO TO CATCH LIVE BAIT FOR COBIA. THE SPOT AND CROAKER TORE THEM UP. IF YOUR DETERMINED TO USE BLOOD WORMS ,THERE IS A STORE AT THE CORNER OF FOREST HILLS AVE. AND JANKE ROAD THAT SELLS THEM FOR $1.99 A DOZEN.


----------



## ropiv (Oct 7, 2002)

Thanks for the info Reel Man. That sounds like a store worth checking out. At $1.99, that's about as cheap as nightcrawlers.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I made an error on the directions to Grafton Fishing supply. Instead of 2 blocks go west(still right) on 17 and it is just past Rt 173 on the right(Pops Drive in is just before it).


----------



## cookieman (Apr 7, 2002)

*Cheap !!!*

Hey Reel Man,
What's the name of the store. I live off of Hull St. but for 1.99 for bloodworms , it might be worth the drive over there!! Can't place where you are talking about. If getting off Chippenham onto Jahnke which way would I go. Thanks for the info. Might have to check out Tackle Express out too. Didn't know it was still there. Just haven't paid attention when going down Midlothian I guess


----------



## REEL MAN (Aug 31, 2002)

*grandview / bloodworms*

if you get off on janke rd. go to forest hill and the store is on the corner.


----------

